# General beekeeping > Bee health >  Bee disease outbreak confirmed in West Lothian EFB

## greig1983

European Foulbrood (EFB) has been found in West Lothian.

https://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-scotla...-fife-48460384


Anyone ever had any issues with this before? What's the best way to avoid? I did read good hygiene in the hives & tools are great ways (which is what we should be doing anyway).

----------


## madasafish

See https://twitter.com/calluna4u?ref_sr...Ctwgr%5Eauthor

----------


## lindsay s

Its in everyones interest that any bee disease outbreaks should be flagged up right away. There is nothing about this on the main S B A site yet! Im signed up to BeeBase and I hope these links to their site are useful.
http://www.nationalbeeunit.com/index.cfm?sectionid=26
http://www.nationalbeeunit.com/downl...ument.cfm?id=7

----------


## greengumbo

> It’s in everyone’s interest that any bee disease outbreaks should be flagged up right away. There is nothing about this on the main S B A site yet! I’m signed up to BeeBase and I hope these links to their site are useful.
> http://www.nationalbeeunit.com/index.cfm?sectionid=26
> http://www.nationalbeeunit.com/downl...ument.cfm?id=7


This. Pretty quiet all round.

----------

